

Low flying Hot Air Balloons over Vilnius' International Airport - jmiseikis
http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=1544&page=134#2661

======
jmiseikis
Hot Air Balloon tourism in Vilnius is gaining popularity due to relatively low
price and the unique opportunity to fly over the city. Only two more cities in
Europe allow Hot Air Balloon flights over the city - Helsinki and Stockholm.
It’s a very rare occasion that flights are allowed over the the international
airport, not only Europe, but probably anywhere in the world.

VNO approach Air Traffic Control (ATC) has special arrangements with balloon
pilots allowing them to fly in one flock, they have to take off within 10
minute interval and all the communication is done with the leader of the
group. Once the balloon is right over the airport territory, it has to ascent
to 1km height in order to allow planes to go under, while in the close
proximity it’s opposite, they go down allowing planes to fly over.

In general, such flights are possible only because of good relationship
between Hot Air Balloon pilots and ATC who have full control of the situation,
so it happens even when some planes approaching the airport. Every situation
is handled individually.

------
jmiseikis
Some more photos can be found:
[http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=1544&pag...](http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=1544&page=133#2643)

------
nodata
Context?

